# :| INA : 2.5 20V Oil Control Packages - Oil Cooler Kits | Billet Valve covers & More |:



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

**** 2.5 20V Oil Control Packages ****​
Going to be updating this thread through out the course of the next 2 weeks but the valve covers are drawn up and we are moving forward with production on them.

















*STAGE 1- PRICE: $79 USD + Shipping (add an extra $7USD for SS Oil filter housing hardware)*


INA Engineering T6061 adapter plate
(2) 1/2" BSP to 10-AN fittings
(4) M8 x 1.25 x 20mm SS socket cap screws 
(5) M8 x 1.25 x 50mm SS socket cap screws (for oil filter housing - optional)


*STAGE 2- PRICE: $599 USD + Shipping*


INA Engineering T6061 adapter plate
(2) 1/2" BSP to 10-AN fittings
(4) M8 x 1.25 x 20mm SS socket cap screws 
(5) M8 x 1.25 x 50mm SS socket cap screws (for oil filter housing) 
(1) Mocal A19A10 235mm 19 ROW Oil Cooler 
(1) Mocal A0T2-3 inline thermostat A19A10
(4) 10-AN 90* Female fittings
(4) 10-AN Straight Female fittings 
8' of XRP black nylon hose


*STAGE 3 - PRICE: $899 USD + Shipping*
This kit will come with all the oil filter relocation hardware that you need. Oil Filter will be mounted using a tab from the engine mount bracket.


INA Engineering CNC Machined Oil filter housing (will replace plastic housing) w/ check valves 
(5) M8 x 1.25 x 25mm SS socket cap screws 
(2) 1/2" BSP to 10-AN fittings
INA Engineering custom Remote Oil filter bracket w/ built in thermostat 
(1) 3/4-16 Mahle oil filter
(1) Mocal A19A10 235mm 19 ROW Oil Cooler 
(4) 10-AN 90* Female fittings
(4) 10-AN Straight Female fittings 
8' of XRP black nylon hose


Just putting this up temporarily as a few of you have sent me PM's about this from the MKV forum. So yes the kits are available now and we have 20 set ups in stock ready to ship.:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Saved for valve covers


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

looks good.

so, waiting for more info... but i will most likely be buying one of these.

and one question, will there be aanyway to use the TSI/ FSI oil filter cap??

it just that it is SO much easier to put on and remove.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> looks good.
> 
> so, waiting for more info... but i will most likely be buying one of these.
> 
> ...


Ill check today for you. It looked the same but of course I cant confirm until I try it later on.

All PM's replied.
2 down , 18 to go!:thumbup:


----------



## digitalpirat (Jan 15, 2009)

*More info*

Might be helpful to post more information about this product. Specifically what it does and why people should buy this.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

digitalpirat said:


> Might be helpful to post more information about this product. Specifically what it does and why people should buy this.


The OEM oil cooler from Volkswagen is water cooled. Based on previous experiences with VW/Audi it is widely known that these units are inefficient and subsequently prone to failure at which point , oil begins to mix with water. What we have done (with respect to STAGE 1 kit) is designed an adapter plate (using Solidworks) and CNC machined it to bolt up to the stock oil filter housing thus allowing one to convert from a water cooled oil cooler to a mocal/setrab external air cooled oil cooled. What you end up with is a more efficient and race proven solution to your increased oil temperature problems.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> The OEM oil cooler from Volkswagen is water cooled. Based on previous experiences with VW/Audi it is widely known that these units are inefficient and subsequently prone to failure at which point , oil begins to mix with water. What we have done (with respect to STAGE 1 kit) is designed an adapter plate (using Solidworks) and CNC machined it to bolt up to the stock oil filter housing thus allowing one to convert from a water cooled oil cooler to a mocal/setrab external air cooled oil cooled. What you end up with is a more efficient and race proven solution to your increased oil temperature problems.


why would it want to relocate the oil filter housing?


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

^ What he said.. opcorn:


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice work Issam. Definitely will pick one of these up in the future


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> why would it want to relocate the oil filter housing?


OEM plastic oil filter housings crack or even break due to abuse. It is no secret they were manufactured out of plastic to cut cost significantly as cast aluminum is expensive hence the reason half your engine bay is made of plastic.

We have had a few people request for a remote oil filter housing for accessibility reasons and after tossing around the idea for a few months we gave the product a green light and moved it into production. 

Enjoy:thumbup:


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

Put me down for the stage one. How long befor the stage 3 is ready? 
Question about the stage 3, what if I want it without the thermostat? 

Good work INA.

Oh BTW where is my AC Delete?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Audi4u said:


> Put me down for the stage one. How long befor the stage 3 is ready?
> Question about the stage 3, what if I want it without the thermostat?
> 
> Good work INA.
> ...


You are down for a Stage 1. You asked, I delivered:thumbup:
send us an email with shipping address.

Stage 3 is being cut right now so 10 business days tops from cutting to anodising.
If you wanted stage 3 without the thermostat then knock 140 USD off.

p.s. AC delete kit got replaced with a supercharger


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

I am thinking about an alternate stage 3 with a fan and a manifold with taps for oil temp, oil pressure and turbo feed.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Audi4u said:


> I am thinking about an alternate stage 3 with a fan and a manifold with taps for oil temp, oil pressure and turbo feed.


Andre
the adapter has M12 fitting for oil feed and M10 for oil pressure
is there something I am missing?


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Damn Dre. Sounds like he has it all covered for you haha :thumbup: to INA


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

Dammit INA, I like the way you guys work! Thanks for making products like this for the 2.5L. Lord knows we don't get this kinda love from the _whole_ aftermarket. so thanks and :beer::beer::beer: You've got my business.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Gunbunny08 said:


> Dammit INA, I like the way you guys work! Thanks for making products like this for the 2.5L. Lord knows we don't get this kinda love from the _whole_ aftermarket. so thanks and :beer::beer::beer: You've got my business.


Thanks for the support.
We love the 2.5 motor and we are going to continue producing parts for them.


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

INA said:


> Thanks for the support.
> We love the 2.5 motor and we are going to continue producing parts for them.


 Well in that case, I'll have to continue purchasing your parts for my rabbit. I love this motor too... but its gotta be VW's most under-rated motor for sure. People have been slowly realizing its potential though. But back to the main topic, I'll probably go with a stage 2 or 3 for piece of mind when I go turbo fairly soon. This looks and sounds awesome, and I can't wait to see what else you have in store for this beastly motor.


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

INA said:


> p.s. AC delete kit got replaced with a supercharger


??? more info please. opcorn:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

looks like we are getting a stg2 or 3 for a customers car soon huh? 

yea, more info on the sc...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

xxKurt85xx said:


> ??? more info please. opcorn:


Sorry not right now


nothing-leaves-stock said:


> looks like we are getting a stg2 or 3 for a customers car soon huh?
> 
> yea, more info on the sc...


Stage 2 for you Josh


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

INA said:


> Sorry not right now


when? :laugh:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

xxKurt85xx said:


> when? :laugh:


Soon


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

INA said:


> Soon


* soon *


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

little birdy in shipping told me 2 kits left today...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

will this be available upon request or is it another one time item??


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> will this be available upon request or is it another one time item??


 None of our items are one time only pieces. If we do not have it in stock, we will make it but there will be a lead time if some components need machining.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

awesome! cause i'd love to do the oil cooler, but post turbo... 

also, did you ever find out if the 2.0t filter housing works??? if easier and cheaper to find a 36mm soket than a 14 flats 74-76 mm...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

MattWayMK5 said:


> Damn Dre. Sounds like he has it all covered for you haha :thumbup: to INA


 Yes he does.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> awesome! cause i'd love to do the oil cooler, but post turbo...
> 
> also, did you ever find out if the 2.0t filter housing works??? if easier and cheaper to find a 36mm soket than a 14 flats 74-76 mm...


 Really have not had time to verify this for you. 
If I get time this weekend I will.:thumbup:


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

Hmmmm.....5 cyl valve covers? pictures?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

doing one of these now.....look on the racer 2.5L thread for pics and install info


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> Really have not had time to verify this for you.
> If I get time this weekend I will.:thumbup:


  still waiting!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> still waiting!


 is it weekend?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Nope!


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

INA, you guys rock. in a month (and a few days), there's a bonus I'm getting with your name on it. FINALLY, a company who made something I talked with them about!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup 

But in May, I'm in for the cover, and full relocation kit. :heart:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

TeamZleep said:


> INA, you guys rock. in a month (and a few days), there's a bonus I'm getting with your name on it. FINALLY, a company who made something I talked with them about!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup
> 
> But in May, I'm in for the cover, and full relocation kit. :heart:


 Thank You so much for the support.:thumbup: 

With the permission of [email protected] I am going to copy and paste a review he did on our kit. Josh I appreciate the time and patience you took to write this post. Again Thanks!:thumbup: 


nothing-leaves-stock said:


> INA stage 2 oil cooler install.
> 
> pros-
> -*over all INA oil kit is very nice. high quaility parts, good setup and fits well.*
> ...


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

Now that's what I like to see!


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

darkk said:


> Hmmmm.....5 cyl valve covers? pictures?





nothing-leaves-stock said:


> doing one of these now.....look on the racer 2.5L thread for pics and install info


 nope....no 5 cyl valve cover there ?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

i have the derale 51906 high pressure stacked oil cooler i bought for my old dsm but never used. would that be fine to use with the stage 1? other question being it didnt look like nls used the inline thermostat, and i also was wondering where the straight an fittings come into play? do i need an inline thermostat is the real question.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> i have the derale 51906 high pressure stacked oil cooler i bought for my old dsm but never used. would that be fine to use with the stage 1? other question being it didnt look like nls used the inline thermostat, and i also was wondering where the straight an fittings come into play? do i need an inline thermostat is the real question.



How many row is the oil cooler?
Stage 1 is just the plate for the DIY'ers. Whether you will be fine or not is something we can not judge
Inline Thermostat is always recommended.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> How many row is the oil cooler?
> Stage 1 is just the plate for the DIY'ers. Whether you will be fine or not is something we can not judge
> Inline Thermostat is always recommended.


the derale is 19row and i have another same size but .5" thicker and that one is a 25row.
i also have a meziere inline thermostat. can i use that? i just can not figure out how i would run it tho.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> the derale is 19row and i have another same size but .5" thicker and that one is a 25row.
> i also have a meziere inline thermostat. can i use that? i just can not figure out how i would run it tho.


Never used the Meziere unit so I cant comment on it but the Mocal units has (4) 10-AN channels on it. 2 are from the engine and 2 are for the oil cooler core so when the thermostat is closed oil circulates through the adapter plate thermostat loop and when the thermostat is opened oil circulates from the adapter plate straight through the core.:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> Really have not had time to verify this for you.
> If I get time this weekend I will.:thumbup:


still waiting


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> still waiting


Sorry really been extremely swamped with other work. Projects like this usually get on the back burner....we know we said we would do it over the weekend but when the weekend came I had to take care of customers who couldnt visit me during the week due to work constraints.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Guys,
we have (1) Eurojet valve cover in stock. Brand new...make us an offer :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> Guys,
> we have (1) Eurojet valve cover in stock. Brand new...make us an offer :thumbup:


how much? how did u get it? are they making them again? :sly:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> how much? how did u get it? are they making them again? :sly:


They were being sold for $550 USD if I recall?
No reasonable offer refused.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

All pms replied


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

@OP

Isaam, thank you for continued commitment to this engine! I was originally going to try to adapt a Mishimoto external oil cooler but heard through Fred that INA already made one for us. I am in dire need of help because while idling, my oil temp can soar to 220F-240F and the car will start smoking quite badly (enough to engulf the car) out of the exhaust if it idles for longer than just a few minutes. And even while cruising with constant airflow going over the car, oil temps can still exceed 220F. The car is only good for short trips. Its spoiling my relationship with it a bit. The car was purchased in Jan 07 and it just rolled over 12K miles. I rely on my 2010 Golf 2.5 as my daily. The Rabbit just sits pretty much all the time 

Enough about me, I had a few questions and things I wanted clarified. Stage 1 is just the diversion plate but stage 2 & 3 include an external oil cooler, correct? Is this oil cooler in addition to the stock unit or a replacement for it? And is there a way to mount it wherever I have room instead of the stock location? My engine bay is a bit cramped as you can see:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

_V-Dubber_ said:


> @OP
> 
> Isaam, thank you for continued commitment to this engine! I was originally going to try to adapt a Mishimoto external oil cooler but heard through Fred that INA already made one for us. I am in dire need of help because while idling, my oil temp can soar to 220F-240F and the car will start smoking quite badly (enough to engulf the car) out of the exhaust if it idles for longer than just a few minutes. And even while cruising with constant airflow going over the car, oil temps can still exceed 220F. The car is only good for short trips. Its spoiling my relationship with it a bit. The car was purchased in Jan 07 and it just rolled over 12K miles. I rely on my 2010 Golf 2.5 as my daily. The Rabbit just sits pretty much all the time
> 
> Enough about me, I had a few questions and things I wanted clarified. Stage 1 is just the diversion plate but stage 2 & 3 include an external oil cooler, correct? Is this oil cooler in addition to the stock unit or a replacement for it? And is there a way to mount it wherever I have room instead of the stock location? My engine bay is a bit cramped as you can see:


Sweet rabbit! Love it!

Ok 


Correct about Stage 1 , 2 and 3
No its a replacement . No stock crap is used (just the housing on Stage 1 and 2)
put it infront of the driver side tyre


Hope that helps


----------



## _V-Dubber_ (Jan 30, 2007)

Sure theres enough room? lol


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

_V-Dubber_ said:


>


It may sit all the time, but at least it's fun to look at:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

You can make it work. if not you can integrate it into the skid plate with a piece of mesh under it to protect the fins. You will have to support it pretty well, but itll work because of the ducts and you can cut some closer to the front. NLS did a similar thing on the R32 they are building for Lap of America.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

I am sure you can find room somewhere for that core. Put it on top of the intercooler


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

pm'd you about price with orings, for stage 1. srry have been busy getting the car ready for autox and maybe a few track days, not sure tho.lol Oh and what is the temp rating on the mocal tstat? Im guessing is 180*. And one more ? does it run a 90-10 ratio like when closed 90% bypass's the cooler but 10% still flows to keep consistant pressure? Im not to familiar with mocal t stats..Lol thanks man :beer:


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

Subscribed for valve cover


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

These are the prototypes we did a while back.


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

I need a valve cover for sure


----------



## Rabbit_2.5 (Mar 6, 2009)

+1 For valve cover :thumbup:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

MattWayMK5 said:


> I need a valve cover for sure


+1


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Anybody notice the much desired non U.S. part in the picture?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Anybody notice the much desired non U.S. part in the picture?


???? Which picture?


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Anybody notice the much desired non U.S. part in the picture?


I spy a Super Charger.:laugh:
:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> ???? Which picture?


The first picture


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Valve cover anyone?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Anybody notice the much desired non U.S. part in the picture?


I spy haldex eace:


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I spy haldex eace:


That was my guess but I wasn't 100% and didn't wanna look like an idiot haha


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I spy haldex eace:


Ahh.... I was looking at the motor that maters.. :laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

In for a valve cover! 

I ordered one from ej but they ended up selling it moments before my pay pal went through...

So um? Yup I'm in totally!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey everyone,
Like I said ...I have one EJ valve cover. The billet unit is on the back burner for now unless we can get some confirmed deposits.
Sorry


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

INA said:


> Hey everyone,
> Like I said ...I have one EJ valve cover. The billet unit is on the back burner for now unless we can get some confirmed deposits.
> Sorry


I PMed you and you said it was gone?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

MattWayMK5 said:


> I PMed you and you said it was gone?


you PM'ed Sales or INA directly? The VC is still here

:thumbup:


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

INA said:


> you PM'ed Sales or INA directly? The VC is still here
> 
> :thumbup:


I emailed sales but you have a PM now :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm just gonna hold out until I can get my hands on an INA one... I hate bidding wars on the EJ ones, and I'm not about to get into one. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> I'm just gonna hold out until I can get my hands on an INA one... I hate bidding wars on the EJ ones, and I'm not about to get into one. :thumbup:


Ill trade you mine for that porsche brake kit:laugh: Or for your turbo kit plus a little cash on your end... That'll still come out costing less than people are trying to sell em for! lol


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ill trade you mine for that porsche brake kit:laugh: Or for your turbo kit plus a little cash on your end... That'll still come out costing less than people are trying to sell em for! lol


LOL! I'm actually getting a plain yet effective one made in the next week or two for literally a fraction of what the EJ ones go for. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> LOL! I'm actually getting a plain yet effective one made in the next week or two for literally a fraction of what the EJ ones go for. :thumbup:


By whom? Be careful tho, I remember someone making them a couple years ago out of flat plate and no provisions for ventilation and problems were had!lol Actually someone was trying to sell one of em not too long ago.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> By whom? Be careful tho, I remember someone making them a couple years ago out of flat plate and no provisions for ventilation and problems were had!lol Actually someone was trying to sell one of em not too long ago.


Many people have tried selling them.
Seamless Motorsports?
Dude from Montreal
Eurojet
...etc

Reality is , too many developers , not enough customers.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> Many people have tried selling them.
> Seamless Motorsports?
> Dude from Montreal
> Eurojet
> ...


For this part this is true. Its not something people go oh I need this. But eurojet did sell every one they advertised as I recall, extremely quick... Minus the random ones that show up forsale like the one you guys have... And people still pm me asking if eurojet still makes em.I bet if you guys made 4 or 5 as a limited run you'd sell em pretty quick :beer: I installed mine saturday and have had like 8 pm's asking where I got it from.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

It's the cover and provision for a catch can, if that's what you meant by venting. It's literally exactly like the one from the dude in montreal. It always seems like when I have the money, there are none around. The second I spend said money on car... One pops up. 


Soooo, cheap, bland and effective is the route for me. I'd still love a EJ one.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

pmed a while ago but no response from INA


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> For this part this is true. Its not something people go oh I need this. But eurojet did sell every one they advertised as I recall, extremely quick... Minus the random ones that show up forsale like the one you guys have... And people still pm me asking if eurojet still makes em.I bet if you guys made 4 or 5 as a limited run you'd sell em pretty quick :beer: I installed mine saturday and have had like 8 pm's asking where I got it from.


If people are willing to put down a deposit I can definitely make them a priority in the line of production but after watching the BSH mount thread and our own oil cooler kit thread has prompted me to focus on other motors for now.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> If people are willing to put down a deposit I can definitely make them a priority in the line of production but after watching the BSH mount thread and our own oil cooler kit thread has prompted me to focus on other motors for now.


As long as the focus goes to 3.2l vr6 thats fine :laugh: Cant wait till I get my .:R!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> As long as the focus goes to 3.2l vr6 thats fine :laugh: Cant wait till I get my .:R!


On our facebook fan page, we have posted some nice new Vr products


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

whats the deal with the EJ cover, PM me INA!!!!!!!! 

edit: All good


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:heart::thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a shame to not see this things selling..!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

We have sold a few kits already


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i know, all i'm saying is that this things should be selling like hot bread..! (venezuelan saying...)


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Do you have a thread for the 24v vr6 oil cooling kit, so I can see specs, parts and pricing? Im not gonna do it on the rabbit anytime soon, but the r will get it :laugh:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Do you have a thread for the 24v vr6 oil cooling kit, so I can see specs, parts and pricing? Im not gonna do it on the rabbit anytime soon, but the r will get it :laugh:


Send me an email and I will show you the VR6 kit.

I spoke with [email protected] today. We can do a GB on the VC for around $450 USD but will need at LEAST 5 people.
Who is down?
1. spartanrabbit
2. ???


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

^ yes


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the support :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> Send me an email and I will show you the VR6 kit.
> 
> I spoke with [email protected] today. We can do a GB on the VC for around $450 USD but will need at LEAST 5 people.
> Who is down?
> ...


bump!!!!!

if anyone wants a valvecover this is the chance. if not, well, ej wont make em again until LATER.

ej WANTS to make stuff for us 2.5L but if the market is THIS good, why bother at all?

so, if you want it, just go ahead and sign up and pay.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ya... Stop pm'n me about where I got mine! I bought it back when they were available. Now is your chance to own your very own shiny vc :beer:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

INA said:


> I spoke with [email protected] today. We can do a GB on the VC for around $450 USD but will need at LEAST 5 people.
> Who is down?
> 1. spartanrabbit
> 2. GTACanuck
> ...


3 more!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

GTACanuck said:


> 3 more!


opcorn:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Is that for jsut the VC or does that include the CC as well?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> Is that for jsut the VC or does that include the CC as well?


Does not include a catch can :thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Does not include a catch can :thumbup:


:thumbup:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

sign up


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

$450 for this is a great deal! This was cnc'd which is expensive, as well as crafted from a block of billet :heart: Where are the 4 peeps that were pm'n me about where I got mine from and if I'd sell it to them, and 2 of them offered more than 450 for it :bs:

Oh and if perhaps ej is following this thread! Make a couple headers & hf cats again! I want to put one on the jetta :laugh:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Need anymore STG1? I might have some people interested... PM sent.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Need anymore *STG1*? I might have some people interested... PM sent.


Are you talking about Super Thermal Grease? LOL


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm fairly sure that they are at least looking and monitoring, and I can't help but to feel their dissapointment.

Hopefully in the future people won't say: oh, ej never made that turbo kit.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

*YES*

Precisely! I need some for my tail lights lol. 

Painkillers


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

itskohler said:


> Need anymore STG1? I might have some people interested... PM sent.





itskohler said:


> Precisely! I need some for my tail lights lol.
> 
> Painkillers





thygreyt said:


> I'm fairly sure that they are at least looking and monitoring, and I can't help but to feel their dissapointment.
> 
> Hopefully in the future people won't say: oh, ej never made that turbo kit.


What the f*ck is this guy talking about? Its a conversation about valve covers and oil cooling and he comes in," Hey anyone need thermal grease :screwy:, I need some for my taillights???? Nightshift :sly:

Sadly people will say that  I would have bought the ej kit considering the tubular manifold and vband gt3076 :thumbup: I do want a header tho, they should at least make those again, as well as the 2.5 catbacks


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

People relax
feel the love:heart:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> What the f*ck is this guy talking about? Its a conversation about valve covers and oil cooling and he comes in," Hey anyone need thermal grease :screwy:, I need some for my taillights???? Nightshift :sly:
> 
> Sadly people will say that  I would have bought the ej kit considering the tubular manifold and vband gt3076 :thumbup: I do want a header tho, they should at least make those again, as well as the 2.5 catbacks


Dont get your panties in a wad.

I'll gladly admit I had no idea what I was talking about. Did my research and felt retarded. 

You don't grease your tails? :screwy:

lol, flame away.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Just for good measure...

STAGE 1- PRICE: $79 USD + Shipping (add an extra $7USD for SS Oil filter housing hardware)
INA Engineering T6061 adapter plate 
(2) 1/2" BSP to 10-AN fittings 
(4) M8 x 1.25 x 20mm SS socket cap screws 
(5) M8 x 1.25 x 50mm SS socket cap screws (for oil filter housing - optional) 

Bad grammar got the best of me.

There was a group buy posted somewhere else in the forums and I got confused, posted that question in this thread.

Still need the grease?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

I hope everyone enjoyed their long weekend :beer:


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

VC!


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I hope everyone enjoyed their long weekend :beer:


 Please check your private messages. Thanks.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Guys , in order for billet valve covers to happen we need commitment . That simple...


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

INA said:


> Guys , in order for billet valve covers to happen we need commitment . That simple...


 Please check your private messages. Thanks.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

ThEnergizer said:


> Please check your private messages. Thanks.


 Replied to your messages. 
Again. We need commitment not hopes and dreams.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> Replied to your messages.
> Again. We need commitment not hopes and dreams.


 guys, please contact me!  

954 471 2709... 

issam, i'm waiting for your email answer on how to proceed..!  i need rods..!!    
and i wont buy em from no one else. :thumbup: 

oh, btw, guys, feel free to contact INA if you are looking for internals, i know they have em.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

INA said:


> Replied to your messages.


 Replied back.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

INA said:


> Guys , in order for billet valve covers to happen we need commitment . That simple...


 i will take one ASAP send the bill


----------



## Rad-Rabbit (Jun 6, 2008)

INA: You have not replied to my PM requesting a price quote. I have interest and likely will buy, but I can't commit without a *definite price*? 
Thank you


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Rad-Rabbit said:


> INA: You have not replied to my PM requesting a price quote. I have interest and likely will buy, but I can't commit without a *definite price*?
> Thank you


 Pretty much what he said I even called you guys an said just to post here I want VC I sent pm's as well. So waiting on more info on what I have to do to make purchase. Just PM me back or call me 813-469-1016.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

its all on the fb page 



eurojet development said:


> ONLY 10 available! 2.5 valve cover & catch tank combo for *$569 *
> -contact [email protected] to order!


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> its all on the fb page


 never made a FB lol, Thanks man


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

No worries. Now, buy it! Lold


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> No worries. Now, buy it! Lold


 I will forsure! going to be my B-day present for myself!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nunumkv said:


> I will forsure! going to be my B-day present for myself!


 you wot regret it!


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

pulled the trigger :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

spartanrabbit09 said:


> pulled the trigger :thumbup:


 awesome! 

thats one less...!  

remember, use the thread i made in order to install it.


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> awesome!
> 
> thats one less...!
> 
> remember, use the thread i made in order to install it.


 
both your threads will be helpful (side engine mount and now the VC) 

I cant wait get these in


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

spartanrabbit09 said:


> both your threads will be helpful (side engine mount and now the VC)
> 
> I cant wait get these in


 TONIGHT should be the night i order :heart:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

makes me happy to see the product moving...


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

payment made :heart: 
Cant wait.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

:thumbup: 
Joel @ EJ is happy and so are we


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

INA said:


> :thumbup:
> Joel @ EJ is happy and so are we


 whats next for the 2.5 (me)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> :thumbup:
> Joel @ EJ is happy and so are we


 that makes me happy too...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Good now pass along the got damn header so I can buy one :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Good now pass along the got damn header so I can buy one :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


>


LoL ya now I need one :facepalm: I put the car up for sale and a couple locals wanted some parts so I sold my porsche brake setup I didnt even get to use, evo header and hf cat dp, st's, motor mounts, and the mishi. Then I was talked into keeping it, so now I've got like 3k I need to spend to basically get that stuff back. I'm gonna bite the bullet and get the c2 kit, but I want this header for the jetta.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> LoL ya now I need one :facepalm: I put the car up for sale and a couple locals wanted some parts so I sold my porsche brake setup I didnt even get to use, evo header and hf cat dp, st's, motor mounts, and the mishi. Then I was talked into keeping it, so now I've got like 3k I need to spend to basically get that stuff back. I'm gonna bite the bullet and get the c2 kit, but I want this header for the jetta.


Did you try to fit the Mishi before you sold it? Just wondering if it ended up fitting. Sucks that your plans changed after selling the stuff, but if you get the C2 kit I don't think you'll regret it. Can't wait till I get it on my car


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> Did you try to fit the Mishi before you sold it? Just wondering if it ended up fitting. Sucks that your plans changed after selling the stuff, but if you get the C2 kit I don't think you'll regret it. Can't wait till I get it on my car


Fitment wise it barely fit. The bungs are just a hair to thick for the clip to make an air tight seal. Im going to buy another and make it fit. Im keeping it because I decided to wait till I can test drive the golf r before I commit to a mkv r 

Ya I was like well, should I spend 1k on another evo header or 2k on a turbo kit... The funny thing is the car pulls just as hard, and seems just as quick with the stock header as it did with the evo! LOL so this is what is steering me away from n/a. 

I wanna do this oil cooler too, but I need to know more about these expensive o-rings I need? All I need is the stage 1 kit, I have the rest


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I'm gonna bite the bullet and get the c2 kit.





pennsydubbin said:


> but if you get the C2 kit I don't think you'll regret it. Can't wait till I get it on my car


:thumbup: happy happy joy joy


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Well that's good that if fitted/sorta fitted - just wanted to make sure the measurements I gave you were good:thumbup:

I think it's a good decision to wait for the golf r. The vr sounds awesome, but I think the golf r will be so much better with that 2.0t coming in it. In the mean time though, id spend the extra 2k if you got it for the turbo over the header :laugh:


----------



## Rad-Rabbit (Jun 6, 2008)

If anyone would like to sell me their OEM 2.5l intake manifold please private message me. :beer:


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

delay on the cans?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I wanna do this oil cooler too, but I need to know more about these expensive o-rings I need? All I need is the stage 1 kit, I have the rest


Just reuse them


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> Just reuse them


My car has 53k miles on it. If I can reuse them that would be great


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> My car has 53k miles on it. If I can reuse them that would be great


I dont see it failing anytime soon.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

ordered my stage 2.

Thanks INA.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hey, do you guys have pictures of the stage 3 stuff? I've finally gotten a LOT of things on the car sorted out (clutch, trans, brakes, etc), and I feel this is the next avenue to approach on the car build.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> Hey, do you guys have pictures of the stage 3 stuff? I've finally gotten a LOT of things on the car sorted out (clutch, trans, brakes, etc), and I feel this is the next avenue to approach on the car build.


Definitely the next step :thumbup:. Also the Mishimoto will fit if you are lucky. The first 08 R32 radiator I got was to tall, the second one they sent was a little to wide for the lower bracket it fits into cuz of the welds. I had to bend some things here and there but it fits. You will also have to make sure that the aluminum endtanks are not pancaked against the AC grate because with heat aluminum swells, and with restricted swell room it will fracture :beer: Now just need to save up for this kit so I can install it


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

TeamZleep said:


> Hey, do you guys have pictures of the stage 3 stuff? I've finally gotten a LOT of things on the car sorted out (clutch, trans, brakes, etc), and I feel this is the next avenue to approach on the car build.


No install pics of Stage 3's , just 1 and 2 right now.
It really depends where you want to mount your remote oil filter housing.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I'm going to go out on a limb and try to have mine routed to the Passenger front, by where my catch can is (in front of the engine mount). I was asking because I wanted to see the size of the filter housing for reference.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

TeamZleep said:


> I'm going to go out on a limb and try to have mine routed to the Passenger front, by where my catch can is (in front of the engine mount). I was asking because I wanted to see the size of the filter housing for reference.


Usually 3" in diameter & 6" long is what I would gauge for room wise.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello Everyone! 
Issam is on his honeymoon and will be back shortly. All orders placed will be processed upon his return. If you're checking the status of an already placed order, please send us an email at [email protected] and he will get back to you as soon as he can. If anyone has any product inquiries or tech questions, as always feel free to pm me.

Thanks
Isaac


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

As a dude getting married september 4th... I just want to wish Issam and his wife good luck in the future, congrats! And I hope you two live truly happily ever after! Hope they are having fun on their honeymoon!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

TylerO28 said:


> As a dude getting married september 4th... I just want to wish Issam and his wife good luck in the future, congrats! And I hope you two live truly happily ever after! Hope they are having fun on their honeymoon!


We are buddy! we are!
wife is sleeping right now and its 7.30 AM here or 1 .30 AM EST. I am WIDE AWAKE.
Going to go jump in the pool but naked and show greece what INA is made of.

....i am not drunk btw:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

INA said:


> We are buddy! we are!
> wife is sleeping right now and its 7.30 AM here or 1 .30 AM EST. I am WIDE AWAKE.
> Going to go jump in the pool but naked and show greece what INA is made of.
> 
> ....i am not drunk btw:laugh:


HAHAHA GREAT :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Best post I've read in a while! Buck necked in a pool? I can dig it


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

great post, non drunk...!!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

so back to the grind. Kits are in stock ready to rock. Working with Mocal to develop a remote thermostatic oil filter housing that will be mounted where above your engine mount:thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Also to update everyone with respect to valve covers. Hopefully this week Ill have the completed billet units.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

how would i be possible to fit an oil cooler along an intercooler and a radiator...? 

has anyone done so?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> how would i be possible to fit an oil cooler along an intercooler and a radiator...?
> 
> has anyone done so?


 Mount the oil cooler infront of the driver side wheel and mount intercooler as normal. 

Has anyone tried using an APR intercooler in there MKV as yet?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> Mount the oil cooler infront of the driver side wheel and mount intercooler as normal.
> 
> Has anyone tried using an APR intercooler in there MKV as yet?


The rad. support is different so Id imagine it doesnt work. The r32 mishimoto radiator fits into the rabbit you just have to dremel out the corners on each side of the support by the grille. I just dont think someone is going to drop a grand on an intercooler just to see if it may work.

Greyt put it in the driver side well just like c2 smic mounts up. Then you have all the room you need for the fmic. Or since your battery is relocated go with a awic


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> The rad. support is different so Id imagine it doesnt work. The r32 mishimoto radiator fits into the rabbit you just have to dremel out the corners on each side of the support by the grille. I just dont think someone is going to drop a grand on an intercooler just to see if it may work.
> 
> Greyt put it in the driver side well just like c2 smic mounts up. Then you have all the room you need for the fmic. Or since your battery is relocated go with a awic


How many of you relocated your battery and the APR intercooler works. Customer in NJ just fitted one


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

INA said:


> How many of you relocated your battery and the APR intercooler works. Customer in NJ just fitted one


 I wonder if the eurojet IC would work then being that they are pretty similar


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

MattWayMK5 said:


> I wonder if the eurojet IC would work then being that they are pretty similar


I dont see why not. He must have swapped to GTI radiator support. The Rabbit and R32 supports are the same. Many have relocated their batteries


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> How many of you relocated your battery and the APR intercooler works. Customer in NJ just fitted one


Rabbit or Jetta?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> How many of you relocated your battery and the APR intercooler works. Customer in NJ just fitted one


battery on trunk 

good to know that said intercooler works... althou, imma go with something more affordable...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> battery on trunk
> 
> good to know that said intercooler works... althou, imma go with something more affordable...


Depends if it was fitted to a Jetta or Rabbit... A Jetta has the GLI/GTI radiator support, where as the Rabbit/R32 have the same support. What Im saying is the GTI support gives that 2" space to put the intercooler, and the Rabbit doesnt. Its not like you can just spacer it out as the fans are close enough to the motor as is, so I want to know how this person did it if they have a Rabbit without swapping the support and bumpers, because Id just go with the APR instead of a awic setup. When I had it apart there was no way a oem GTI intercooler would fit, and I have helped install the APR on a mk6 so I do know how it goes in. With the Mishimoto in there no way its gonna fit


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

INA said:


> Also to update everyone with respect to valve covers. Hopefully this week Ill have the completed billet units.


Hopefully not replication of Eurojet's valve cover. Their 2.0 FSI cover was already knocked off :banghead:


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

MattWayMK5 said:


> I wonder if the eurojet IC would work then being that they are pretty similar


Yes, it'll sandwich right in there.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

TheZooKeeper said:


> Yes, it'll sandwich right in there.


 :thumbup:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

INA,

Do you guys have installation instructions for the Stage II kit?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> INA,
> 
> Do you guys have installation instructions for the Stage II kit?


I could walk you through it, or NLS has a step by step install. :thumbup:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I could walk you through it, or NLS has a step by step install. :thumbup:


I saw the NLS thread on it. I was still curious if INA had something "official".


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I saw the NLS thread on it. I was still curious if INA had something "official".


Nothing official as yet. Generally speaking (and my marketing guy is going to bitch at me for this) if you are on a forum....then we are pretty sure you know how to use a spanner and some basic tools. Some install manuals and DIY amaze me. if you dont know how to turn a wrench then dont touch your vehicle. 
Installing this kit on a difficulty scale of 1 to 5 (5 being hardest) would be a 2.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Cool. 
I was just curious to see the creators intended installation. 
I have no problem wrenching on my own.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Cool.
> I was just curious to see the creators intended installation.
> I have no problem wrenching on my own.


If we get a chance a PDF will be done up


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Hola!


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

So I read through some of the threads, and I was wondering:
- Stage 1 - What it do better for me and what do I connect to the two hose connectors if I don't have the oil cooler from stage 2?

Sorry, new to all this and trying to understand the concept a little better....

Michael


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

alwaysdutch said:


> So I read through some of the threads, and I was wondering:
> - Stage 1 - What it do better for me and what do I connect to the two hose connectors if I don't have the oil cooler from stage 2?
> 
> Sorry, new to all this and trying to understand the concept a little better....
> ...


You will need an oil cooler. Stage 1 is for those who want to use an ebay core or similar....


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

You have PM


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

alwaysdutch said:


> So I read through some of the threads, and I was wondering:
> - Stage 1 - What it do better for me and what do I connect to the two hose connectors if I don't have the oil cooler from stage 2?
> 
> Sorry, new to all this and trying to understand the concept a little better....
> ...


Yes you need your own ROW cooler, Id prefer Mishimoto's cooler, probably the best one Ive seen. I have a Derale cooler and tstat. Im waiting to purchase the plate, untill a few handmade parts Im waiting for are done.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Yes you need your own ROW cooler, Id prefer Mishimoto's cooler, probably the best one Ive seen. I have a Derale cooler and tstat. Im waiting to purchase the plate, untill a few handmade parts Im waiting for are done.


Mocal / Setrab > Mishimoto

We are machining up a batch of the oil cooler plates if anybody want LMK.:thumbup:


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

Ive got a question about the NLS install on the stage 2 cooler. Reading through it, I dont see anywhere that the inline thermostat was installed so I wanted to see how that worked. Is the oil always being cooled as there is no thermostat in that situation to stop the flow of oil under certain temperatures?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

MattWayMK5 said:


> Ive got a question about the NLS install on the stage 2 cooler. Reading through it, I dont see anywhere that the inline thermostat was installed so I wanted to see how that worked. Is the oil always being cooled as there is no thermostat in that situation to stop the flow of oil under certain temperatures?


An inline thermostat was installed.

We are working on a remote oil filter w/ built in thermostat now as there is no unit available on the market currently


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Happy Thanksgiving
From all of us here at INA Engineering


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

You've got me thinking about stg 2... now will the cooler tuck behind the condenser?... also the C2 stg 2 kit will be arriving shortly any interference problems with it?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we put the cooler in front of the rad.
no, the turbo kit and cooler kit will work perfect together. no issues


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we put the cooler in front of the rad.
> no, the turbo kit and cooler kit will work perfect together. no issues


Thank you for the info!


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Anile_eight said:


> You've got me thinking about stg 2... now will the cooler tuck behind the condenser?... also the C2 stg 2 kit will be arriving shortly any interference problems with it?


None that we forsee:thumbup:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

INA said:


> None that we forsee:thumbup:


Good to know. I don't know what i'll get it but I do certainly want it!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Our Christmas sales are still going on!!! :snowcool:


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

doing a 2.5 swap and looking for some parts but cant seem to find if they are actually available. 

Any word of availability of a billet valvecover? new/used/etc

Any pictures of the stage 3 w/ remote oil filter setup?

and do you or anyone have a different crank pulley?

sorry as i know this isnt exactly the ideal place for this but i cant find anything in the classifieds, its all fsi parts


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

jettaglx91 said:


> doing a 2.5 swap and looking for some parts but cant seem to find if they are actually available.
> 
> Any word of availability of a billet valvecover? new/used/etc
> 
> ...


Just create a thread in the 2.5l forum. You'll get more responses.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

jettaglx91 said:


> doing a 2.5 swap and looking for some parts but cant seem to find if they are actually available.
> 
> Any word of availability of a billet valvecover? new/used/etc
> 
> ...



Billet Valve cover is still in development - so new
we can email them to you. Got an email?
OEM is fine for this


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

INA said:


> Billet Valve cover is still in development - so new
> we can email them to you. Got an email?
> OEM is fine for this


1. any eta?

2. yes please [email protected]

3. im not a fan of ever getting rid of the factory pulley/balancer but im looking for the added clearance versus the crazy stock snout style


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

jettaglx91 said:


> 1. any eta?
> 
> 2. yes please [email protected]
> 
> 3. im not a fan of ever getting rid of the factory pulley/balancer but im looking for the added clearance versus the crazy stock snout style




none at this time. Focusing more on the TTRS products for now.
Sent
What exactly are you swaping into? Maybe take this to email


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

whats the difference between stage 2 and 3? 

why is a thermostat needed??  

thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> whats the difference between stage 2 and 3?
> 
> why is a thermostat needed??
> 
> thanks.


 Thermostat is added for further quality control, and stage 3 uses a remote oil filter bracket. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

where is the t-stat ;located?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

thygreyt said:


> where is the t-stat ;located?


 For which kit Fred?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

stage 2 on the oil cooler.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> stage 2 on the oil cooler.


 Don't need a thermostat. Just plate lines and cooler plus half a quart more oil. Bw recorded 4 minute warm up difference between open loop and 160* tstat iirc. 

But to answer your question I believe their thermostat is inline between the cooler and plate.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Don't need a thermostat


 You will always need a thermostat. ALWAYS. 
The OEM heat exchanger is thermostatically controlled within the coolant loop. Removing that means you depend on your Oil Cooler Core to regulate your Oil Tempertaure. Too small of a core , and your oil will never cool. Too large of a core and your oil will never heat up properly. The inline thermostat is placed between the adapter plate & the oil cooler core.:thumbup: 

Large Core + inline thermostat = Solution. 

Anyone that states otherwise is spreading false information.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Hm this qualifies for a legitimate new thread. 

Cuz your saying you need it. IE and BW are saying and selling a kit that does not include it. 

Positive and negatives. 

The thermostat is closed until it reaches the valves given temp setting then allowing oil to flow through the cooler. If you take that out of the equation other than warm up time what's the major difference? It's not like a inline thermostat is going to close if the cooler core fails...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> The thermostat is closed until it reaches the valves given temp setting then allowing oil to flow through the cooler. If you take that out of the equation other than warm up time what's the major difference? It's not like a inline thermostat is going to close if the cooler core fails...


 This is an INA thread to discuss INA related products. We will not engage in a discussion/debate comparing our products to other vendors. We simply supply the information to the customer and it is his/her choice to make a decision based on what is presented to them. 

*If you take the thermostat out of the equation then there is nothing regulating oil temperature.You are essentially relying on your core to regulate your temperature which is a huge fail.*


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

INA said:


> You will always need a thermostat. ALWAYS.
> The OEM heat exchanger is thermostatically controlled within the coolant loop. Removing that means you depend on your Oil Cooler Core to regulate your Oil Tempertaure. Too small of a core , and your oil will never cool. Too large of a core and your oil will never heat up properly. The inline thermostat is placed between the adapter plate & the oil cooler core.:thumbup:
> 
> Large Core + inline thermostat = Solution.
> ...


 thanks!  
i'll buy my kit post turbo, which means spring 2013... i just wanted to know. 

As always i'll email you when i'm with money on hand!  



INA said:


> This is an INA thread to discuss INA related products. We will not engage in a discussion/debate comparing our products to other vendors. We simply supply the information to the customer and it is his/her choice to make a decision based on what is presented to them.
> 
> *If you take the thermostat out of the equation then there is nothing regulating oil temperature.You are essentially relying on your core to regulate your temperature which is a huge fail.*


 i agree. not having a t-stat can create a huge failure. Doing so mean no control over the temperature, which can cause BIG BIG issues. 

this is why i will buy this kit. it might be a little more expensive than other's but i dont care about that.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok. Didn't mean to upset you. Luckily I can attain one very cheap.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

INA said:


> p.s. AC delete kit got replaced with a supercharger


Is this still happening?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

bobsuncle said:


> Is this still happening?


Yup
working on a kit that moves all the pulleys into 1 plane. Only problem is a custom mount mount is required.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

INA said:


> Yup
> working on a kit that moves all the pulleys into 1 plane. Only problem is a custom mount mount is required.


What blower are y'all using????


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

bobsuncle said:


> What blower are y'all using????


Rotrex


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> Yup
> working on a kit that moves all the pulleys into 1 plane. Only problem is a custom mount mount is required.


:heart: Commercial or 1 off?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Interesting, do you guys have a time frame on this project at all?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> :heart: Commercial or 1 off?


New to the community? Even if it was commercial it would sit on the shelves


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

INA said:


> Even if it was commercial it would sit on the shelves


Will you sell me one anyways? :sly:

On a more serious note: if you're already designing it, why not just offer it on your site with a 4-6 week lead time on the orders? Bluewater makes customers wait on turbos, and we've been waiting for YEARS on blowers already LOL.

Ima buy a blower for this car whether or not all the cool kids do turbos. :banghead:


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh, and BTW will you offer blower cams too since you're making a blower? Or will the turbo cams play nice with the blower?

I'm going to just sit here and refresh till you answer opcorn:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh supercharger. Would be so sick. Have wanted forever. Issam if this has any potential of being realistic can you pm me more info and possible pricing?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

INA said:


> Rotrex


Can I pry more info on this blower kit out of y'all? A supercharged 2.5L would trump sliced bread IMHO.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

bobsuncle said:


> Can I pry more info on this blower kit out of y'all? A supercharged 2.5L would trump sliced bread IMHO.


It would.
Putting the crankshaft pulley on the mill this week , that should help with alot of things


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> New to the community? Even if it was commercial it would sit on the shelves


Sight compulses people to buy, if a visual was given chances go up for sales. Would I rather have a S/C? Yep, or stay n/a. 
* I'm hinting for pics/info  A Rotrex would be sex :heart: I just can't picture where it would be mounted


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Sight compulses people to buy


Not in this community....sorry.
And I know I share that view with MANY vendors.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

It's sad, but even those of us that would spend the money still won't spend the money half the time. Is like we all want it, but few of us put up the cash when it comes down to it.

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

INA said:


> Not in this community....sorry.
> And I know I share that view with MANY vendors.


Ya problem is nobody bought a 2.5l equipped car for its tuning potential... Now maybe, but up till a couple years ago noway! I have a mkv and I'm comfortable saying most of them were bought over the R32, GTI, and GLI because its a lot cheaper, more affordable. Also everyone talks down on the 2.5l so some owners want to sell it off for a 2.0t, example you go to the mkv forums and mention a 2.5l you get the "2.5l lol :facepalm:" comment even tho the 2.5l is a better motor and will make more power with less $ into the entire package- Car, parts, etc. 10,000$ cheaper on average.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> It's sad, but even those of us that would spend the money still won't spend the money half the time. Is like we all want it, but few of us put up the cash when it comes down to it.
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Yup. I'm nervous about what I buy and from whom. After the whole Eurojet valve cover incident and my short shifter cracking I wait awhile after new stuff comes out to see reviews.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

INA said:


> Not in this community....sorry.
> And I know I share that view with MANY vendors.


You'll have a customer for life if you just offer the mounts and brackets for sale so I can build a custom DIY. I'll even buy those bits as a direct copy of a one-off, so just keep the designs in your file cabinet until January.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya problem is nobody bought a 2.5l equipped car for its tuning potential... Now maybe, but up till a couple years ago noway! I have a mkv and I'm comfortable saying most of them were bought over the R32, GTI, and GLI because its a lot cheaper, more affordable. Also everyone talks down on the 2.5l so some owners want to sell it off for a 2.0t, example you go to the mkv forums and mention a 2.5l you get the "2.5l lol :facepalm:" comment even tho the 2.5l is a better motor and will make more power with less $ into the entire package- Car, parts, etc. 10,000$ cheaper on average.


I bought my 2.5 only for the reason it's a bigger motor and i knew potential would come i bought this car because i had an old Audi coupe quattro and the motor sold me

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I will be following this thread closely. This, to me, takes the cake over anything else I'm waiting for release details. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Let the jokes about blowers, sex and fast cars begin!!! I'ma be James Bond in a blown vee dubb.

BTW when I buy one of these Rotrex kits, my wife is going to kill me --cuz I'll be making bad jokes about my blower all the damn time.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm gonna be in Ottawa for new years. You guys gonna be open on the 30th? I'd love to stop by and see the shop. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

I cant wait to see a 2.5 with a supercharger either, whether it be mine or yours. :thumbup: 

Hopefullly it wont take you as long as it has me. haha.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

lessthanalex said:


> I'm gonna be in Ottawa for new years. You guys gonna be open on the 30th? I'd love to stop by and see the shop.


 Hell no! 
Ill be on the beach getting cooked like fry chicken so I can wear this hugo boss suite like a bauss!


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

INA said:


> Hell no!
> Ill be on the beach getting cooked like fry chicken so I can wear this hugo boss suite like a bauss!


 Like a mob bawss?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

INA said:


> Hell no!
> Ill be on the beach getting cooked like fry chicken so I can wear this hugo boss suite like a bauss!


 That's what I figured, rough life for me. Enjoy, I'll have to make excuses to get out there to see the shop. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

lessthanalex said:


> That's what I figured, rough life for me. Enjoy, I'll have to make excuses to get out there to see the shop. :thumbup::thumbup:


 Once the new showroom is done we will be hosting a BBQ and a dyno event so I would make it down then and yes like a mob bawss....


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

INA said:


> Once the new showroom is done we will be hosting a BBQ and a dyno event so I would make it down then and yes like a mob bawss....


 Maybe I can get the boss to send me out there for work. Make some excuse about visiting some of the National Research Council labs there or something.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Bump..

Will buy an oil cool kit for my 2.5T within a few months

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

The plug used for the coolant tube that connects the thermostat and the oil cooler, does anybody know what size plug that is? I would like to have that here before I tear my only car apart to install my new oil cooler.

Thanks!


----------



## paschal jao (Sep 20, 2015)

*Please i need this spare oil cooler bracket fo vw golf tuaran*



INA said:


> **** 2.5 20V Oil Control Packages ****​
> Going to be updating this thread through out the course of the next 2 weeks but the valve covers are drawn up and we are moving forward with production on them.
> 
> 
> ...


NEED THIS SPARE for vw golf touran


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

OK, so I read this ENTIRE thread and I only saw this mentioned once in a very early review of this kit. What is going on with the T Stat housing spout that the poster had to cut a piece of hose and plug with a hose clamp? Has this been addressed in the kit or is this the recommended method? What did he shove in there I giant bolt head? lol

Also, can you email some pics of the stage 3 remotely mounted. I'm not really sure what that means.

Oh one other thing I saw mentioned once and not again, you said you were working on something so this would be mounted (stage 3) above the front engine mount? Not sure what you were speaking of.

Thanks, I need at least a state 2 kit ASAP I'm leaking half a quart of oil every 1000 miles roughly. I have 157k on my motor so I guess it's expensive new O rings for me, what crock.

-Nickels


----------



## So cal wagen (Sep 29, 2016)

*are the oil cooler kits still available?*

let me know


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

So cal wagen said:


> let me know


Yes, I asked about the Stage 1 plate. I'll be ordering it soon. 
Call Issam 510-275-4775


----------

